# Newborn w/ small poop - getting enough?



## MidcoastMEMom

Hi all! Just looking for a little advice. My daughter will be a week old tomorrow. She is exclusively BF and has been very good about eating and latching on, etc. She made my milk come in on day 3 and only lost 5% of her body weight in the hospital. She pooped all her mec. out in the hospital during the first two days. Since we got home, she's made the transition from green to yellow and seedy poop, but my question concerns the amount. She's going about 2-4 times a day but the amounts are very small - just little squirts here and there with the occasional "larger" (still not filling a diaper) poop about once in 24 hrs. She's peeing a lot and when we went for our post-partum visit at the hospital when she was 4 days old and she'd gained back 4 ounces so the nurse didn't really ask any questions about her bowel movements. She does seem to get a little fussy before the poop comes out and it sounds like it's going to be a blowout but it must be mostly gas with a small amount of very "normal" looking poop (yellow, seedy). I'm just wondering if this sounds like something to be concerned about - could she be not getting enough hindmilk? I would think that if there was some sort of physical issue she wouldn't poop at all? I may call the LC at the hospital tomorrow, but I am up and obsessing tonight. Thanks for any reassurance or info you can give me!


----------



## PatioGardener

First of all, CONGRATULATIONS!









And now down to business









How big are the poops? My pamphlet said that anything bigger than a quarter (25 cent piece) counted as a 'real' poop. So if those small poops are the size of a quarter, there you go! She's a pooping super star 

This is a great LLL info sheet I love all about newborn poops. And a great kellymom chart about pees, poops and weight gain.

And congratulations on the weight gain - it sounds like you guys are doing really well!


----------



## MidcoastMEMom

Oh, gosh - thank you so much! The pamphlet I got at the hospital didn't say anything about the size of the poops, but most of them are about the size of a quarter or a little larger!! YAY! How very reassuring. I just remember from my first daughter that she filled her dipes after every feeding and little Tess seems to hold on to hers longer. It's very good to know an amount that small is still normal. I really appreciate the reply. I didn't really think anything was wrong, as she seems very satisfied after every feeding and is really not fussy much at all.


----------



## PatioGardener

I even found a quote for you 

Quote: kellymom


> _Dirty diapers:_ In the early days, baby typically has one dirty diaper for each day of life (1 on day one, 2 on day two...). *After day 4, stools should be yellow and baby should have at least 3-4 stools daily that are the size of a US quarter (2.5 cm) or larger*. Some babies stool every time they nurse, or even more often--this is normal, too. The normal stool of a breastfed baby is loose (soft to runny) and may be seedy or curdy.


----------



## Llyra

It really does vary so much from baby to baby. I had twins, the last time-- nursing from the same breasts, so clearly their available supply was the same. They both gained at roughly the same rate, too. But DS pooped maybe three or four times a day, in small amounts, and DD2 pooped copiously, up the back and down the legs and all over mama, at least eight times a day. Then at two months, DS went down to once a day, and then when he started solids, he started having "adult"-looking poo, whereas DD2 kept up the runny yellow poop-a-thon all the way until she was fully weaned.

Congratulations on the new baby! It sounds like you are doing really well!


----------



## MidcoastMEMom

Thank you! We're really doing great - so happy. I called a nurse at the hospital today to ask about the cord separation and mentioned the small poops - nurse said the same thing you guys did! Every baby is different and that the poop is probably looking deceptively small - also that many babies just absorb breast milk really efficiently. Of course once I hung up the phone, Tess had a decent sized poop! Ha! She's going to keep me guessing, I think. She's had three much larger poops today, so I'm happy - it's just so funny that it happened once I stopped worrying. Note to self: chill out. Thank you again for the reassurance!


----------



## CookAMH

Sounds totally fine to me. I was always told, any amount counts. And the quality sounds good, and she's gaining. Any jaundice at all? That would be the main thing I'd look at, that she wasn't getting yellower and yellower. But, even with jaundice, her output sounds good and I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## MidcoastMEMom

That's an excellent point about jaundice... not a smidge! If she was having trouble eliminating, she may very well have some jaundice, so that's reassuring too! Thank you, thank you.


----------

